# 5w4 vs 5w6? I'm stuck!



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

I've always identified myself as 5w6. The only thing that makes me think that I could possibly be 5w4 is my own emotions. I don't "typically" feel like a Four, I don't like feeling too much, I'd rather be calm and neutral. And I don't really trust my feeling when I make decisions, I think they're too subjective sometimes. 
However, deep down, I think I'm very flawed and romantic somehow. While I remain critical and analytical most of the time, I consider myself as a sensitive soul, especially in romantic relationships, but I don't like admitting it and it's sure as hell I wouldn't show it to others....in fact, it's so hard for me to show my fears/vulnerabilities that I just pretend they don't exist.

For a while, I thought I could be 5w4 because I'm a philosophical artist. But I don't necessary feel a need to be unique or different.....And I don't really escape in my mind where I can dream about the perfect love/world. I thought 5w6 fits me better because I'm constantly skeptical of people motives, I'm very afraid to feel betrayed or abandoned and I DOUBT a lot. I'd question everything for the sake of knowledge and security. But also, I want to find out about the truth about things. I don't know if that's a 4ish or 6ish thing...


Basically, here are the reason why I could be...

*5w4*
- I like emotions, as long as I can analyze them from afar 
- I see myself as an unloveable person 
- I search for the meaning in the world
- I'm secretly sensible and romantic 
- I like to understand the misery in the world 
- I feel detached from the world 

*5w6*
- I don't trust easily, I'd double-check everything, just to feel secure
- I'm super anxious, I see danger everywhere 
- I hate authorities, don't even try to boss me around 
- I like to remain objective 
- I don't open up, I'd stay as distant as possible 
- I fear intimacy because I could get hurt or manipulated 

The only thing that bothers me with Four is how they should perceive themselves as different or unique...and I don't REALLY feel that need. Of course, I want to be authentic, but I don't mind staying "normal" if I feel comfortable with myself. And I'm not melodramatic (well...maybe a bit....), I'd rather be realist in every situation. 
And same thing with Six....they say they aren't aware of their emotions, but I am, I just choose to ignore/repress them for the sake of my brain. 

Any thoughts? Questions?


----------



## janusz (Feb 5, 2016)

You appear to me like a 5w6 and the emotional comes from sx subtype. So it´s more difficult to discern than in a clear case of sx 5w4 which would be unambiguous.


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

janusz said:


> You appear to me like a 5w6 and the emotional comes from sx subtype. So it´s more difficult to discern than in a clear case of sx 5w4 which would be unambiguous.


Yes, that could be a possibility, however, my variant is sp/sx.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Firemoon

Like me, you have 4 in your tritype, so that might account for the difficulty in narrowing things down. When our tritype has either a wing, or a line of connection, they can sometimes be a bit more pronounced than others.


----------



## Something Awfuln't (Nov 22, 2021)

[


----------

